# ارجوا الافادة عن الفايبر اوبتك



## mnbs (3 يوليو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندس طيران وخبرتي قليلة جدا في علم الفايبر اوبتك

ولدي بحث عن هذا الموضوع بخصوص تعريفه واستخداماته في الطائرات من ناحية الكيابل والضوء 

فارجوا من لدية اي معلومات ان يفيدني ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## eng:husam (4 يوليو 2011)

اتمنى التفاعل مع الموضوع لاني انا كمان يهمني ولكي تعم الفائده


----------



## mahmoud awd (5 يوليو 2011)

من ناحية الطائرات لا اعرف ولكن الاوبتيكل اعرف ولكن اخي ضع عناوين للبحث بمعني عربي ولا انجليزي عايز تعرف اطوال وانواع الكابل ولا كيفية الضوء بيمشي من ناحية الكومينكيشن ازا كان بمعادلات او غيرة شرح نظري وضح اكثر


----------



## مهندس الموصل2011 (5 يوليو 2011)

اكو كتاب اسمو Data Communication
بينو شرح عال optica
سويلو بحث ال GooGle


----------



## mnbs (5 يوليو 2011)

الشكر وكل الشكر لكم علي التفاعل،،،

أنا بحثي عن تطور الألياف البصرية واستخدامها بالطائرات وخاصة العسكرية من ناحية القدرات والاداء 
والمطلوب بحث انجليزي بس مو مشكله لو باللغة العربية
اهم شي المعرفة......


----------



## mahmoud awd (5 يوليو 2011)

طيب شكرا علي الرد انا هؤلك تبحث فين ونوع المعلومات تمام
تطور الاوبتيكل من السبعينات حتي الان هتلاقيه في جزء losses يعني هل الاشارة تصل سليمة ام لا وهتلاقيه في ويكيبيديا
ثانيا سيستم الاوبتيكل وهما اتنين بس ككومينيكيشن واحد مشهور والتاني متقدم جدا مش هتلاقيه لكن اكتب عنة خفيف وهما wdm and ocdma وهتلاقيهم في ويكيبيديا
تطور application في استخدام الطائرات هتلاقيه برده في ويكيبيديا 
انا ممكن اعملك البحث بس انتا لو قريت وطلعت اللي انتا عايزة هتفهم كويس وبالضبط ده اللي انتا محتاجة بسهولة وانا موجود في الخدمة وده ميلي [email protected]


----------



## mnbs (5 يوليو 2011)

اخوي محمد شكرا والف شكر

باحاول اقرأ المواضيع اللي أرسلتها واذا احتجت شي 
ماراح نستغني وراح أرسلك علي الايميل بتاعك.......
الله يجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## mnbs (7 يوليو 2011)

اخوي محمد أنا حاولت اقرأ عن تطبيقات الفايبر اوبتك
بالطائرات ولكن لم اجد( ارجوا نصحي عن افضل امكانية للبحث وانا ارسلت لك علي الايميل بتاعك التفاصيل) وتسلم والله وشاكر ومقدر لك


----------



## mnbs (7 يوليو 2011)

مهندس الموصل شاكر ومقدر لك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 يوليو 2011)

http://www.airbus.com/fileadmin/med...ions/FAST_magazine/FAST47_6-optical-fibre.pdf

سألت الشيخ قوقل و أعطاني هذا الرابط 

ابحث في قوقل عن optical fiber in aircrafts أو in airplanes و حاول تنوع في البحث إلى أن تجد ما يفيدك

الرابط أعلاه من موقع إيرباص

وفقك الله


----------



## haitham741 (14 يوليو 2011)

*[email protected]*

تستخدم الألياف الضوئيه في الغالب في التطبيقات التي تحتاج الي :
1. الحفاظ علي سلامة وسرية المعلومة حيث يتم نقل البيانات داخل الألياف الضوئية بدون ان تتأثر باي شوشرة او تداخل وذلك لأن الأشارة التي يتم ارسالها داخل الليفة الضوئية تعمل في تردد الضوء المرئي وهي بعيدة جدا عن الترددات التي تعمل عليها اشارات الموجات الكهرومغناطسية بالأضافة الي الحفاظ علي سرية المعلومة لأنه أمن جدا ومن المستحيل اختراقه للحصول علي معلومه هذا غير طبعا الميكروييف او النحاس
2. في حالة ارسال البيانات لمسافات طويلة جدا حيث ان الأشارة تسري في الألياف الضوئية لمسافات طويلة تصل الي عشرات الكيلومترات بدون الحاجة الي اعادة التوليد وبفقد بسيط جدا بالمقارنة بالنحاس​


----------



## haitham741 (14 يوليو 2011)

لو عايز اي حاجة في الألياف الضوئية قول ويارب اساعدك


----------



## mnbs (16 يوليو 2011)

اخواني لكم كل الشكر لمساعدتي
اخوي هيثم انا ابغي اي بحث بيتكلم عن فوائد الالياف الضوئية في مجال الطيران واذا 
قدرت تقولي اسم كتاب جيد وبسيط اقدر اتصفحه عن طريق النت,,وتسلم والله


----------

